# Robbery Suspects In Custody



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Man charged in cleaners' robbery

TEWKSBURY -- A 26-year-old Woburn man has been arrested in connection with the brazen robbery of a Shawsheen Street dry-cleaner on Monday afternoon. David Gale, of 10 Bernard St., was charged with armed robbery after being arrested by Woburn police on Tuesday.

Tewksbury police say Gale used a knife to hold up a female clerk at John Anton's Cleaners, 1699 Shawsheen St.

The person who alerted police to the robbery also was able to provide them with the license-plate number of the car Gale allegedly fled in, according to police reports.

Gale was arraigned in Lowell District Court yesterday morning and was ordered held on $2,500 bail.

He is due back in court on Feb. 8 for a pre-trial hearing.

Police: Dracut man robbed gas station

BILLERICA -- A 32-year-old Dracut man is facing charges after a brazen midday robbery in which a gas station attendant foiled the thief's plans for cash, but the culprit drove away with $31 in gas.

Billerica police allege that at 11:54 a.m. Tuesday, Shawn M. Ryan pulled into the Pace gas station at 737 Boston Road, pumped gas into his car and then approached the attendant demanding money.

Ryan allegedly showed the attendant what turned out to be a black pellet gun. Instead of reaching for the cash, the attendant grabbed his cell phone and dialed police.

Billerica police put out a partial plate and description of Ryan's dark gray Mitsubishi Gallant. Bedford police spotted the car on Old Billerica Road about 45 minutes after the incident.

Ryan was charged with armed assault with intent to rob and larceny under $250.


Lowell Sun


----------

